# 1 year old lab



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

hey i have a 1 year old black lab that is trained halfway. she loves the water and goes out to get sticks and whatnot, but i cant get her to go get a dummy, i didnt bring her duck hunting at all this season, bc i wasnt able to get out to my spot. if anyone has any help or tips for me, please tell me. or if it is hopeless for a 1 year old....she is a really smart dog and i want her to succeed for her good and mine as well! any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Get her all jacked up before you toss the dummy by enthusiastically waving it back and forth on the ground in front of her while even more enthusiastically yelling, "Hey, Hey, Hey. You have to sell the vocal part to your dog or forget it. When she looks interested and is chasing the bird around in your hand you toss the bird. When she goes to get it you run away from her while looking over your shoulder. Go about 30 yards. Bend down, open your arms, and praise her like she has never been praised before.
Always quit before the dog gets bored though.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks watchm....anyways i took her out agian lastnight, and now....she will swim out to the stick or dummy or whatever i throw out, and she will go out to get it and then she will just drop it when she gets to touch the bottom...i get so frustrated with it! so just dont know what to do anymore. anymore tips are welcome!!!!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

If you want to do the water work you will have to put on your rubber boots and get in with her so she does not drop the bird on return.
I think I recently posted on a recent thread a way other than force fetching to get a reliable retrieve.
Eventually you will want her to get out of the water, bring you the bird , and then you command her "shake 'em up."
Start out with baby steps. Don't expect too much. Remember you have to teach your dog, the dog will do what you teach it.
Did you get through the above post cleanly? If you experienced problems I would like to know where so I can try to fix them.
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I would recommend getting a book on training. I have a 1 1/2 labbie and I have used a book by james spencer called "training retrievers for marshes and meadows". It's fairly easy to follow (I was able to) But you can find several books out there that will work. It just takes time and then some more time but the good news is you can do it outside! Have fun.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't take this wrong, but from what you described, your dog isn't close to "halfway trained". You need to select a program and start from the beginning. I suggest Smartwork by Evan Graham augmented by 10 Minute Retriever by John & Amy Dahl. It will take 16-24 months to take your dog through a program.

Right now, your dog considers retrieving a game to be played when, how, and if it feels like it, not a task to be done as quickly and efficiently as possible when you command it.

Had you followed a program, you would have taken your pup through Collar Conditioning and Force Fetch at about 6-7 months old. Had you done this, the refusals you are experiencing now would not be happening. The average 1 year old dog that is trained following a program does 100+ yard double land and water marks without refusals. Many are a lot more accomplished than this.

Remember that the foundation of all training is rock solid formal obedience. Without it, you're wasting your time...


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't be too hasty when getting into an e-collar (much experience is needed to take a dog through an e-collar program at this young age especially for a new trainer, many times a collar is not needed at all depending on your desire to have a trial or tested dog or just a great hunting companion.)

Before force-fetching the dog must have it's full dentition which finishes awfully close to the 6-7 month mark, this too is a highly intense program and the dog must have an solid bond with you as well as an absolutely perfect response to all obedience commands and the handler should have a solid working knowledge of the FF process as well as a familiarity with the dogs response so as to know when to proceed.

Don't get too caught up in the timeline thing, each dog is different and yours is still young, I agree with a couple short sessions a week where she gets hyped up and excited for retrieving. Put her on a long check cord to reel her back in and give lots of praise, end the sessions early, and do not put pressure on the dog.

Good luck and have fun...


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

hey thanks for all the comments, i am plannin on picking up that 10 minute retriever. i have heard a few things about it and seen it at my local outifitter.


----------

